# Poor Boys BH is great!!



## saucyboy (May 24, 2009)

Decided the car needed a quick hit with the DA. Well as you all know all to well a quick hit turns in to a day or two of detailing, lol. Anyway the paint was in fairly good order after a correction attempt by me last year and some careful washing since.

I decided to use BH on a polishing pad. BH was being used as a glaze really and the pad choice was just to get out any minor marks caused since it's last session. Well all i can say is that BH creates a fantastic deep finish when used with the DA :buffer: I'd previously just used it by hand, but the DA makes for great results :thumb:

Car's gone under cover in the garage and i'm just about to go out and hit it with the LSP. Once cured i'll hit it with a sealant. 

Sooooo much for a quick session, lol :doublesho

Jim


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

We want pics!


----------



## saucyboy (May 24, 2009)

Jim_964 said:


> We want pics!


Hi mate,

Will get some pic's when she comes out the garage for the Dunsfold Run next weekend with PH's. She's not quite finished yet. I'll be finishing it off the night before. Until then she stays under cover in the garage, lol.

Jim


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've never actually used it by DA yet, I do understand it comes into its own that way. What pad did you use for it?


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

saucyboy said:


> Will get some pic's when she comes out the garage for the Dunsfold Run next weekend with PH's.


Cool, am interested in seeing the results. I wondered about BH yesterday but in the end I ordered some Vanilla moose and Yellow moose so I hope I didn't make the wrong choice.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I have to agree, I used my shiney new Das 6 pro for the first time today, although I didn't have time to do the correction that's needed, I decided to try BH on a Sonus SFX Finishing pad to try it out. The results took me a little by surprise as I'de previously only applied it by hand, I'll post a couple of piks soon as I get my number plate off

Das6-Pro + PB Black Hole = definate winner


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

At what speeds and time did you work the BH for?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Applied at speed 1, worked at 3/4 


























excuse iphone piks


----------



## saucyboy (May 24, 2009)

Spoony said:


> I've never actually used it by DA yet, I do understand it comes into its own that way. What pad did you use for it?


I used a Meg's Polishing Pad. Only used this instead of finishing pad as I thought it might get out any small marks since it's last session.

I applied it on speed 2 and worked it on 4 until going clear. Result was a lovely deep glossy black.

Fozzy, your's looks lovely mate!!

Jim


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Cheers Jim, Like you it took me by surprise a little with the amount of gloss it achieved after just using it by hand. I wont be doing that again, lol


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

Jim_964 said:


> Cool, am interested in seeing the results. I wondered about BH yesterday but in the end I ordered some Vanilla moose and Yellow moose so I hope I didn't make the wrong choice.


No you did not make a mistake. All of the ClearKote products are 5*.


----------



## saucyboy (May 24, 2009)

As promised here are my pic's. they were a little rushed as I was on my way out, but you get the idea. BH is great stuff 

What do you think? I'm still fairly new at this DA business :newbie: lol

Jim


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

That is a great finish you might have just tempted me to get some


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

superb result Jim


----------



## saucyboy (May 24, 2009)

Cheers fella's 

It's a bit sad really as I still wasn't happy with some bits, but there's always next time. She's going for a run down to the Dunsfold track tomorrow so ran out of time. 

I ended up using BH, then Meg's Gold Class wax and after that had cured topped it off with meg's Quik Detailer as a bit of a sealant and for one last ditched attempt at going for a glossy finish. 

Jim


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome result.

Fantastic reflections.

Stuart.


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

I still haven't got round to using my BH yet. I've got a week off coming up so I'll have to lose my BH virginity then.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Which applicator is most suitable for BH ? Foam/cotton/microfibre one?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I always used the kegs foam applicators before I went the DA route, they worked really well, but the DA really takes it up a level


----------



## vw_andy (Feb 23, 2010)

Excellent looking finish, shall have to get cracking with my BH


----------



## tez7 (Feb 4, 2010)

i have recently started using bh with the das-6 pro and i have to say the bh is a fantastic polish for black cars it gives such a brilliant shine and great reflections too


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

May have to try some of this at some point it seems to be the bees knees!


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks really good so I will try this as well as the Vanilla Moose and see how they compare.


----------



## saucyboy (May 24, 2009)

Cheers guy's. I'm a BH convert for sure now, although for the other job's i love the Meg's gear. That said I haven't really used much else, but if something works I stick with it, lol.

Looks like the other half's car will get a bit of BH treatment next :buffer:

Jim


----------



## phillyctr (Apr 25, 2009)

have to agree i used bh with my pc today and am well pleased with the results.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

My BH is winging its way to me as we speak , cant wait 

I intend applying with the DA on a low speed until dry almost then buffing with a MF....

Can I then go straight in with my wax or should I leave it for a bit ???


----------



## lingus (Apr 14, 2008)

Yep you can use a wax/sealant straight away...


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Right , BH turned up today but me being me couldn't wait to try a little tester.. bit of paint work rinsed and wiped over with QD , bit of tape for the 50/50 , BH applied with MF and polished for a few seconds then buffed off....










even SWMBO was impressed and thats going some :thumb:


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

Is it suitable for a red car and who sells it ?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

I got mine from CYC


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

some very nice pic's there,nice work fella


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Quick question guys, how does black hole compare to Clearkote Red moose machine glaze?

I have a bit of RMG left (havent used it on my own car for couple years, only mates red car)

I have tried a sample of black hole on focus and it was great,

I want to get a bottle now but then i thought hang on ive got a glaze,

Basically are they doing the same job and how do they compare?

ta much


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh, and I'd like to read a comparison between PB BH, CG EZ and Prima Amigo also.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Astro said:


> Is it suitable for a red car and who sells it ?


Yes it works well on red and Clean Your Car sell it :thumb:


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

Which of the many suppliers sells "Black Hole"?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Astro said:


> Which of the many suppliers sells "Black Hole"?


Almost every.

Motorgeek, Elitecarcare, Performancemotorcare, Shinearama, CYC, Waxamomo, ...


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

JasonE said:


> I got mine from CYC


Is there a link?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Astro said:


> Is there a link?


If you'd only search, ...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/glazes/poorboys-black-hole/prod_494.html


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

Astro said:


> Is there a link?


http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/glazes/poorboys-black-hole/prod_494.html

edit. opps , too slow , must refresh more often


----------



## cherokee1111 (Mar 31, 2009)

excellent just what I've been looking for for my black mettalic monster- ordered


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I have my paint proper sealed with some layer of Z5+ZFX and some C2,Z8. Can i apply BH on top of it and seal again? Do i need to clay?


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

ercapoccia said:


> I have my paint proper sealed with some layer of Z5+ZFX and some C2,Z8. Can i apply BH on top of it and seal again? Do i need to clay?


You'll need to take all that off and start again, but i bet it'll look unbelievable with the Zaino stuff on top. I'll be giving Z2 a try when my 476 eventually wears off!


----------

